# Can You Recognize a Bargain?



## Ronnie T (Sep 25, 2010)

A little article for my bullitin page tomorrow.

Can you relate???????

Recognizing the Bargain.
_And behold, they were bringing to Him a paralytic, lying on a bed; and Jesus seeing their faith said to the paralytic, "Take courage, My son, your sins are forgiven_.” Matthew 9:2 
In Matthew 9:1-8, Matthew recorded Jesus saying to a paralyzed man that his sins were forgiven. The entire discussion that followed did not focus on the paralyzed man. It focused on Jesus’ statement of forgiveness of sins. “How dare a mere mortal say this! Only God can forgive! This declaration is nothing short of blasphemy!” 
Jesus, knowing the scribes’ thoughts, asked a question. “Which is the most difficult--to grant forgiveness or walking?” To show that he had the authority to forgive sins, Jesus enabled this paralyzed man to walk. 
The point was emphatic and immediately visible: If Jesus could make the paralyzed walk, he had the power to forgive. The multitudes, awe-filled, glorified God for enabling Jesus to do what he did. They “got the point.” They recognized God as the source of Jesus’ power. God, not Jesus, was actually at work. This was no mortal act! 

Consider two “think about” questions. 

Question one: Why are humans so impressed with the visible? Forgiveness did not “Wow!” the witnesses, but a paralyzed man walking “Wowed!” the witnesses. Lesson: No matter what we say God does for us through Jesus Christ (forgiveness, redemption, sanctification, etc.), nothing “Wows!” the witnesses as will the way Jesus Christ changes us as people. How you treat your family, how you treat others, your ethics in your work, expressing your servant mentality, etc., will “Wow!” the witnesses.

Question two: Why do humans often fail to see the greater gifts? Forgiveness of sins trumps walking any day, under any circumstance, any time. If we had a choice between walking and forgiveness, which would we choose? May I speak for most of us? For many the answer would be, “We choose both!” We tend to be greedy, do we not? Wonder which we would choose in judgment? 

Cherish all blessings! Never sell forgiveness! Selling forgiveness is never a bargain!


----------



## Lowjack (Sep 25, 2010)

Amen !


----------



## ronpasley (Sep 26, 2010)

All I can say is wow and  I'll take forgiveness


----------



## Jeffriesw (Sep 26, 2010)

Ronnie T said:


> A little article for my bullitin page tomorrow.
> 
> Can you relate???????
> 
> ...




Make this a sticky, Because I don't think there is a day go by that I don't need to read this.


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 26, 2010)

That deserves another AMEN!


----------



## gtparts (Sep 26, 2010)

Ronnie, I love you and I love the article and I understand the reaction of the witnesses, so I don't object to the  recognition of Jesus' power source. Even so, I kind of bristled at the line, "God, not Jesus, was actually at work." While context makes it clear what is meant, that one sentence annoyed me. 

Might I suggest a revision?

Perhaps, "God, both Father and Son, was at work." 

Just a thought...

Always appreciate you contributions, brother.

Grace and peace to you, now and always.


----------



## christianhunter (Sep 26, 2010)

Amen!
Brother,you know how I feel about you,but like Brother gt said,Lets recognize THE LORD JESUS,as well as THE FATHER.
100% man,100% GOD!


----------



## Ronnie T (Sep 26, 2010)

GT and Ch.

I explained the scripture in context with how the scripture had to be explained.
It was a great moment when those people recognized that the 'man' Jesus was receiving power from their God.


----------



## Ronnie T (Sep 26, 2010)

christianhunter said:


> Amen!
> Brother,you know how I feel about you,but like Brother gt said,Lets recognize THE LORD JESUS,as well as THE FATHER.
> 100% man,100% GOD!



Lets.


----------



## pileit (Sep 28, 2010)

Ronnie T said:


> GT and Ch.
> 
> I explained the scripture in context with how the scripture had to be explained.
> It was a great moment when those people recognized that the 'man' Jesus was receiving power from their God.




Great explanation,


----------

